# Campsites near Calais/Dunkerque



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am going to France for 3 weeks in August. I am seeking a campsite not too far from Calais/Dunkerque for the first night and also a Campsite with swimming pool etc. in easy reach of the same for the last few days. I have searched the site but I can only access page one of the search which does not give me the information I need. Any info gratefully received.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Solentviews

Have a look at the web site below, might be of interest to you not too far from Calais.

http://perso.orange.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/index_uk.htm


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Campsites near Calais*

Hi Ian,
I also intend to overnight near Calais, but at the end of our trip rather than the beginning.
Most of the travel guides suggest a site called Bien Assise at a little village called Guines, about 8 miles from Calais. It has a good write up and it has a web site www.bien-assise.com which gives plenty of info.
Hope this helps,
Forrester


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

A few years ago we stayed at >camping les oyats< a few miles east of Calais at Oye Plage, nice clean site with a pool. It was €16 p/n about 5 years ago, not sure how much now.

Like Forrester, we have also stayed at Bien Assise the same year and can recommend it, a high quality site and part of the castels camping chain also used by the caravan club under its overseas booking scheme.

Have a good un.

pete


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have stayed twice on Bien Assis and enjoyed both times. It is clean and the staff are friendly, good size pitches and facilities. 

We are going back in August for a longer stay there. Just down the road is a really good wine warehouse called Franglais, it is well set out and as cheap as the hypermarkets without the crowds, you can also try all the wines you fancy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've stayed one night at Bien Assise when homeward bound last year. It was the beginning of the season and the big tour operators were just erecting their renta-tents. Frankly we found the place a bit charmless. The toilet block was old, cold and rather grotty, the restaurant /takeaway might have been in Blackpool for all the variety of food they sold and the MH service point was hard to reach in even a normal size van as you had to run the front right into the foliage of a weeping willow tree to get over the drain ! Most of the clientele were Brits.
I would not go back in high season when I imagine there would be little to distinguish it from any big commercial site in UK.

G

( Honorary Grumpy old Woman)


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Ian.
We find the campsite in Guines very good about 12 miles from Calais. nice swimming pool, nice grounds. friendly staff.........aido


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We found a nice sea front car park at Dunkirk just around the corner from the D-Day Museum. it get busy Fri/Sat. night with local M/H's.
there is toilets and water point nearby, and a good long 'clean' beach. ( D-Day evac. beach) 

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Stayed at this one very handy for the boat. [email protected]

Regards

Lampie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Campsites near Calais*



Forrester said:


> Hi Ian,
> I also intend to overnight near Calais, but at the end of our trip rather than the beginning. Most of the travel guides suggest a site called Bien Assise at a little village called Guines, about 8 miles from Calais. It has a good write up and it has a web site www.bien-assise.com which gives plenty of info.
> Hope this helps, Forrester


We almost invariably use Bien Assise - it's perfect for a one-nighter - easy to find, good takeaway, good pool in the right season etc. etc.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------

